# NW Meet and Greet. Interlochen/ Traverse City



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Whit. Hey i live right down the road at stutsmanville, and 119. I look forward to metting everyone. Thanks, c-ya then.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Wish I could be there, but I will be in spirit I quess.

But I did notice something here, I thought baiting was illegal now???? If whit were a wild animal he'd be easy pickins, just let him know where the food is, and he'll show up sooner or later.:evil:


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

If no one wants to do it I will. Thursday the 3rd is the day. Meet there at 6:00pm

Hey Bill I had venison chops at Whits the other night. MMMMMMM Good.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DANN09 said:


> If no one wants to do it I will. Thursday the 3rd is the day. Meet there at 6:00pm
> 
> Hey Bill I had venison chops at Whits the other night. MMMMMMM Good.


 
We'll need to call up and see if we can have a separate room like the last time under the name Michigan-Sportsman.com

I'll close this thread and start a new one with the details.


----------

